# Holiday Sell-a-bration at Hallows Keep Creations!!



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our end of the year sale. 

20% off all items on our site!! 
We have plenty of items perfect for holiday gifts

Order early!! 
(All of our items are custom made and can take up to 2-4 weeks for creation)

Check out the details on our Keeper News page: 
http://www.hallowskeepcreations.com/the-keeper-newscontests.html


----------

